# AI books



## AIbookreader (Jan 11, 2022)

Are there any avid readers out there? I recently read a fictional book about the emergence of self-driving car technology. The characters are inspired by real-life pioneers of autonomous cars (Musk, Levandowski, etc.).

The book is _Faster_ by Alex Schuler. It follows Ted, Sam, and their mentor Rusty. Ted is a mechanical genius, and Sam is a computer scientist. Together they help create the self-driving car industry while navigating their own hectic relationship. I found several of the characters relatable, even Ted's obsession with progress.

Definitely recommend checking out. Reach out if you're interested in talking about this book!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My favorite AI books are almost anything written by Isaac Asimov.


----------

